# Regrettable Food



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2014)

This link is to James Lilecks Gallery of Regrettable Food. Food photos from bygone days. The Collection has various food topics. Mr. Lileck's comments to the right of each food photo are hilarious!  Hope you will enjoy.  http://www.lileks.com/institute/gallery/index.html


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow!  What an amusing history of food ads!  I liked the JELLO pages.  I guess when they made jello...they DIDN'T throw the mold away! 
(NOTE: Click on "NEXT" in lower right to see many more pages!)


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2014)




----------

